# Omg Please Help!!!!! Asap~!



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

I just went to look at my fish and one of my female balloon mollies has an orange bubble coming out of her where she should poop or have babies from. It is a round orange see through bubble and it looks like there is an egg inside of it. What is this and what do I do to help her? She is swimming around normal, but she seems aggressive towards one of the male balloons. Please help!


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

youmight just be experiencing the mericle of life. Check and see if you can see a black dot on the bulge. if so, thats an eye


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

there is no black dot. It just looks like a clear egg. It looks like now she has sucked some of it back in....but there are still took egg looking things hanging out. She acts totally fine...it is just really weird. It is a small sack looking thing. I am not sure. She is my favorite fish so I want her to be ok. Any advice?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I believe Livebearers grow their fry in a placenta-like sack. Sometimes it comes out when they give birth. Sometimes it can come out for no reason. She may be fine, she may lose the ability to make babies, or she could get an infection and die. There isn't really anything you can do to affect the outcome. Keep the water clean and hope for the best. I think molly fry aren't attached to the mother (unlike goodied fry), they are more like eggs in a sac. So most likely she will lose this batch of fry and be fine. Its better than she have premature fry than get "fry-bound" and die.


----------

